# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  شفتك تشم الورد واحتترت فيك مدري تشم الورد والا يشمك

## ليلاس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



{مَدْخَلْ

لا جَيت صُوب الوَرْد وِدٍكـْ تلِمًه
ما تدْري انْالـوًرْد وِدًه يلًمكْـ

لا صَار بيْن إيـديكـ وردٍ تضمه
انتَ تشم الـوَرْد وإلا {{يشـــمك*

برررب
*

----------


## ليلاس

*بررررب*

----------


## ليلاس

الصور 
























*بررررب*

----------


## ليلاس

c=#FF0080][a=20]يآورد[/a=18] وش يقرب لــكـ [a=21]الخــد[/a=40] [/c]

البيرسونال
[c=38]شد انتباهي في[c=11][a=20] الشبه [/a=51][/c]شد [/c]

التوبيك 
[c=7][a=11]يـــاورد [/a=51]أبـسـألـكــ [/c]
البيرسونال 

[c=11]ليش [a=57]التفآؤل والفرح[/a=36] يبقى ثوآني [c=12]مآيدوم[/c=13] ؟؟[/c]

التوبيك 
[c=6][a=29]00يـــاورد00 [/a=24][/c]
البيرسونال 
[c=4]من علمكـ [c=6][a=38]{ تجرح }[/a=18][/c] الجرح ماهو من[c=0][a=38] طبآعك[/a=18][/c]ـ[/c]


[c=6]شفتك تشيل الورد [c=14]واحترت[/c] انا فيك [/c]

البيرسونال 
[c=14]مدري[c=4] تشم[/c] الورد والا هو[c=4] يشمك [/c][/c]

الثاني 

[c=0][a=6]الورد (F)[/a=46][/c]
البيرسونال 
[c=6]يذبل ترى لو يتركه الساقي [/c=28]

[c=6]شفتك تشيل الورد [c=14]واحترت[/c] انا فيك [/c]

البيرسونال 
[c=14]مدري[c=4] تشم[/c] الورد والا هو[c=4] يشمك [/c][/c]

الثاني 

[c=0][a=6]الورد (F)[/a=46][/c]
البيرسونال 
[c=6]يذبل ترى لو يتركه الساقي [/c=28]



مَخْــرَج 

يا بعد كل الورد خاله وعمـــــه
يا بعد من هو في عيونه يضمك

في ذمتك ..في ذمتك ....قلت ذمه
إنتَ تلم الورد وإلا يلمــــــــــــك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ...} 
طرح رووعهـ ..!
تسسلم الإأن ـآمل ..~
ومآننح ـرم منـ جودكـ ..!!
سلآمـي ..~!

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووع التوبيكات الروعة

----------


## ورده محمديه

حلوووين ...يسلموا

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
نآإيس ،

تسلمي على الطرح ..

ربي يعطيش مليون عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مشكورررررره ياليلاس على التوبيكات الحلوه

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## هدوء الغرام

تسلمي ياوردة على الروعة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حلويييين .. يسلمووووو

----------


## ليلاس



----------

